# Seniors Classic



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The boys are setting up another Greenskins Classic for next fall...

Why can't hunting be like Golf....we could have a Seniors Classic.

No males under 40 allowed.

Women of any age would be accepted.

Bedtime is 10:00 PM sharp

1 six pack limit per day

Shooting starts at a reasonable hour....9:00 AM

Brunch will be brought to the field at 11:00 AM with lots of hot coffee

Boys will be hired to put out decoys and retrieve birds,like in Argentina

Fetch,Dick,Field Hunter and I could be the

Nicklaus,Player,Watson,and Palmer of hunting.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Ken, I think we should drop that down to 42!!! :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I think I'd add a beer cart driven by.......well you know. And I think we might have to go down to 40. There might not be enough 50 somethings left out here to put in and take down the decoys. And besides, I'm not that old yet. Also Wu Wus, or what ever they call them, would be strictly forbidden.

Seriously though, I think it would be a good idea. I nominate Ken to put this together....any seconds?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

AYE! Also I would think we could still do wuh wuhs, we would just do them after one sip instead of one shot!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Ok...I'll edit it to 40


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chris...could we hire you to put out the decoys and pick up the birds?

You seem to have it down pat after the past weekend.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Might as well clean em after you pick em up too!!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I think we should include some of the Minn. seniors...as long as they leave their pickups at the motel.Don't want farmers seeing those blue plates.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Perry, You there???? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Are you sure Ken. Then we'd have to wait a week to get going. Just Kidding, Just Kidding. Actually it would be more sporting to wait until the 2-3 weekend of NR opener. The earlier contests would have taken all the easy birds out of the competion and we older guys could go after the older, smarter birds. The ones that don't get up too early. The more I think about it a senior classic with all contestants leaving a specified point after lunch (12:00) and hunting until dark. We'd have to leave it to ducks only. No gettng up early, and beers would taste great about 7:00pm with Ribeyes and baked potatos on the webber for the "weigh-in".


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Geez 9:00 am ??? 

We could hire the Duck hunting Girls ???

http://www.duckhuntinggirls.net/news.php

That Regina used to hang out at the old Arkie site

She can really Blow a call I am told :roll:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You guys kill me......but keep dreamin. :lol: :lol: Cause the younger guys will be out there a the butt crack of dawn shooting your birds. :wink:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Fetch...those girls could hunt in my blind anytime...although it might be a tight fit in the X-lander.

I'm betting we will all open on Oct. 2 this coming fall....it would erase one of the biggest complaints in that Minn. lawsuit.

Heck,GB....you will probably be done by 9:00,then we can use your decoys...that's why I want to start at 9:00.Then at 11:00 you can bring us the brunch and pick up your decoys.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

> You guys kill me......but keep dreamin. Cause the younger guys will be out there a the butt crack of dawn shooting your birds.


Unless you pass out the night before right GB3?  [/quote]


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Passing out??? Who does that? Colleges students never do that.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

> Cause the younger guys will be out there a the butt crack of dawn


You know where Dawn is? I lost her number and have since missed getting up with the crack of Dawn.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

GB3 will be puking his guts out and crying by midnight the night before opener if he tries to keep up with me! BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!! :lol:

Then again, PJ has hurled while setting up decoys on opener the past two years. I don't think it's caused by the booze, he just gets to excited...kinda like a lab. :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

After reading the last 4 posts...I knew there was a reason to keep this to over 40. :eyeroll:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I seem to remember those days....Good thing they're over. I couldn't handle it any longer.....Too spendy also....anyone remember Schlitz for about $4.00/case.

Maybe we could introduce some of these guys to a nice bottle of Cab over a big thick ribeye.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Heck back when I was a college student Schmidt Bigmouth was $.99 a six pack....actually cheaper than pop.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Field hunter..I'd be more than happy to let you "introduce me" to a fine wine and a thick steak. If you're buyin!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Did somebody say STEAK?............You name the place and I will be there. :lol:


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

djleye: Yo, I just woke up from my week long nap. This is a great thread. I will be eligible for the Super Seniors next year!!! Ken's suggestions on how to treat us seniors is great. I love his ground rules.

A beverage cart. Brunch served in the field. God. I have died and gone to heaven.


----------

